# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Musica

## rogelio

Hola!.
Alguien me podria decir algun grupo de musica autor ETC Para yo usar en mi show.
Hago magia inantil y de escenario.
Gracias  :Oops:   :Oops:

----------


## KlinKlan

Es un poquito difícil responder a tu pregunta, lo curioso es que es una pregunta que se repite bastante en este foro, pero es que es imposible recomendar una música así a lo loco. Para recomendar una buena música en concreto para un espectáculo de magia tendría que ver ese espectáculo, sus tiempos, sus pausas, sus juegos, su ambiente, tu estilo, etc...

Es como si un director de cine entra en un foro de cine y pregunta por músicas para su próxima película...

Especifica, pon un video, explica mejor tu espectaculo, etc...
un saludo.

----------


## rogelio

Necesito musica para 2 trucos: aparicon de asistente en una caja como las de heladera o nevera, el otro es que atravieso ala asistenete con espadas dentor de una cja.


necesito rapido saber algo algun autor grupo etc.  :Wink:

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Bajate el tema Crazy, el grupo se llama SEAL. Es un tema que usa Copperfield para uno de sus shows, está muy bueno y creo que sería justo para una de tus rutinas. SALUDOS !!!!!

----------


## davidmagic

> Bajate el tema Crazy, el grupo se llama SEAL. Es un tema que usa Copperfield para uno de sus shows, está muy bueno y creo que sería justo para una de tus rutinas. SALUDOS !!!!!


Eso, eso... A copiar música de otros!!! Así le va al mundo de la Magia... Pero que falta de imaginación, por dios. Personalmente, te recomiendo que pongas una música que a ti te guste. Si a ti te gusta, seguro que queda genial con tu rutina. Además, le das un toque personal y haces que tu rutina sea tuya y no copiada de nadie (música inclusive). Es una pena, pero hoy en día muchos magos 'profesionales' que todos los que estmos aquí conocemos copian la música a los grandes (David Copperfield, Siegfried & Roy, Luis de Matos, Lance Burton, Brett Daniels...).

Por otra parte, me gustaría saber si vas a pagar los derechos de autor en el momento de utilizar una canción registrada. Presupongo que no, pues eres aficionado y no vas a actuar en teatros (puede que me equivoque...). En este caso, te recomiendo que visites alguna página de la que te puedes descargar canciones que no están registradas y/o música gratis (p.e. www.freeplaymusic.com). De todos modos, también es cierto que yo no estoy muy de acuerdo con determinadas maneras por parte de la SGAE. Pero bueno, es la ley y, de momento, hay que cumplirla.

Rogelio, antes de aconsejarte con algún título, me gustaría saber por qué te urge tanto. Lo digo, entre otras cosas, porque las ilusiones llevan su tiempo de ensayos y no se pueden presentar de un día para otro. Es más, las que pretendes hacer llevan, probablemente, cientos de ensayos y años de práctica si quieres que te salgan a la perfección. Tienes que estudiar la puesta en escena (música, humo, luces,...), la ilusión en sí, la rutina de escenario,... Son muchas cosas como para tener prisa, ¿no? 

Este último párrafo se lo dedico a Mago_JuanPincha. 'Seal' no es un grupo, sino un cantante solista. De hecho, es probablemente uno de los mejores cantantes negros de música inglesa de los últimos tiempos. Títulos como 'Crazy' o 'Killer' le han proporcionado grandes éxitos y millones de discos vendidos a nivel mundial. 

Un saludo.

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Perdón, no sabía que era el nombre de un solista. Con respecto al resto.....no me parece nada malo poner un tema que utilice otra persona, además no se exactamente si lo usa, lo vi en un video de él, pero me parece que está como agregada de fondo, no se si la usó en algún show. Pero bueno, usted debe ser el '' SEÑOR ORIGINALIDAD '', debe tener mucha imaginacion o tal vez sea músico y se componga sus propias  canciones para sus propios shows, si es así disculpeme.....Saludos !!!!!

----------


## Neither

Hombre, la verdad que apoyo las palabras de davidmagic... cuando queremos hacer algun efecto con musica la mayoria está pensando: Cúal es la canción de Copperfield, o la de Jorge Blass, o la del otro y el de la moto...

En fin, si queremos originalidad, creo que no es ni medio normal utilizar la musica que otro mago (y pero si el mago es super conocido...) utiliza en su espectaculo, hay miles de canciones aptas para cualquier show que no se han utilizado nunca en magia, (casi todos buscan en bandas sonoras de pelis...  :roll :Smile1: 
Y siempre que ese efecto se haga con la musica, en este caso copperfield, en mi caso, diría: Pero, está no es la musica de coperfield :!: 
Hay que darse cuanta que en un espectaculo de escena, donde sólo hay musica, si el efecto es bueno, la musica se nos graba automaticamente en el cerebro, o no :Confused: 

Yo, ya me ofrecí en otro post que hablaba de musicas para aconsejar canciones, y es mas, hasta componerlas por y para el efecto... libres de derechos y únicas...  :Wink: 

Saludos  8-)

----------


## Neither

Ahhh... que se me pasaba:




> Mago_JuanPincha escribió: 
> Bajate el tema Crazy, el grupo se llama SEAL. Es un tema que usa Copperfield para uno de sus shows, está muy bueno y creo que sería justo para una de tus rutinas. SALUDOS !!!!! 
> 
> 
> Eso, eso... A copiar música de otros!!! Así le va al mundo de la Magia...


Y el mundo de la música como va, bajando a diestro y siniestro!!! 
Encima de utilizar un tema sin derechos, lo bajamos de internet y luego cobraremos por el espectáculo!!! :x  

Si te pillan sin derechos pero tienes el cd original, todavía te puedes librar de una buena multa, pero como te pillen con el cd pirata, agarrate que vinen curvas, incluso rejas...

Amen  :?

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Ahora son todos correctos, nadie baja cosas de internet....pero que gente tan correcta. Cuidado !!!! no vaya a ser cosa que vayas preso rogelio, por poner una cancion en un show que hagas en una casita común y corriente, tal vez justo en tu show esté ese tal Seal y te haga un juicio. Saludos !!!

----------


## elfriki

> Ahora son todos correctos, nadie baja cosas de internet....pero que gente tan correcta. Cuidado !!!! no vaya a ser cosa que vayas preso rogelio, por poner una cancion en un show que hagas en una casita común y corriente, tal vez justo en tu show esté ese tal Seal y te haga un juicio. Saludos !!!


jeje, no creo que eso pase nunca... Sería muchisima casualidad xD

----------


## Neither

Amigo Mago JuanPicha, espero que nunca te encuentres con una inspeccion en tu espectaculo!!!
No se si sabras, que todo lo que bajes de internet es legal si no te lucras de ello y ojo, lo destruyes en un plazo de 24 horas... 
Deja de hacer bromitas porque aqui en españa ya han caido varias personas, que sin saber las cosas, estan cumpliendo prision por hacer reflexiones como la que acabas de hacer...
EL QUE AVISA NO ES TRAIDOR... (no se si te has dado cuenta, que la musica que te bajas no la has hecho tu y que tiene unos derechos que estas violando, y ademas estas dando consejo a una persona que la va a utilizar en un espectaculo... :!: )
Y mucho ojito, no es lo mismo ser correctos a ser legales... y quien denuncia no es el artista, sería la SGAE, AGEDI, AGEDA...

----------


## elfriki

tu eres juez o que¿?¿? :shock:

----------


## davidmagic

> tu eres juez o que¿?¿? :shock:


No creo que Neither sea juez, pero dice las cosas como son. Estas son las respuestas de gente que ama el Arte de verdad... Elfriki, en tu perfil pones que algún día quieres llegar a ser mago. Por experiencia te puedo decir que ser mago no es hacer 20 ó 30 juegos a la perfección. Ser mago es mucho más que eso... 

Suerte en tu carrera mágica!!! 

Un saludo.

PD: Mago_JuanPincha lo que escribí en mi post, no lo dije por ti. Siento que te hayas dado por aludido. En cualquier caso, también digo las cosas como son. Ya dije que yo no estoy de acuerdo con la SGAE al 100% pero, de momento, es lo que hay y, por tanto, hay que respetarlo. No sé como funcionará en Argentina pero en España es así.

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Jaja en Argentina capaz que van presos por eso.......lo dudo y creo que el espectáculo que hace rogelio no creo que tenga las dimensiones como para que una persona esté  controlando si la música tiene los derechos o  no, tal vez me esté equivocando, sino que lo confirme rogelio. Es una lástima todo ésto, yo cuando hago trucos,  pongo música de fondo ¿eso está prohibido?, por suerte tengo algo de idea con la guitarra, tal vez me componga mis propias canciones juas. Saludos !!!!

----------


## davidmagic

> Perdón, no sabía que era el nombre de un solista. Con respecto al resto.....no me parece nada malo poner un tema que utilice otra persona, además no se exactamente si lo usa, lo vi en un video de él, pero me parece que está como agregada de fondo, no se si la usó en algún show. Pero bueno, usted debe ser el '' SEÑOR ORIGINALIDAD '', debe tener mucha imaginacion o tal vez sea músico y se componga sus propias  canciones para sus propios shows, si es así disculpeme.....Saludos !!!!!


También voy a responderte este post.

1º No soy ningún 'Señor Originalidad' como dices. Lo que ocurre es que me gusta la Magia y la amo, al igual que muchos de los que escribimos en estos foros. Además, tengo que decir que me gustan las cosas bien hechas. Demasiados chapuzas hay por ahí sueltos...

2º No soy músico, por lo tanto, no sé componer...

3º La música que pudiera utilizar en mi espectáculo la encontraría de dos formas:
 · Pagando los derechos de una canción determinada a la SGAE. Esto es lo que hace la mayoría de los magos (p.e. David Copperfield).
 · Recurriendo a un profesional que compusiera una música determinada para mi espectáculo. Esto suele salir más caro pero obtienes mejores resultados (p.e. Anthony Blake).

4º También soy de los que me bajo música de Internet, al igual que muchos artistas, para disfrute personal. Sé que es ilegal, pero que le vamos a hacer. A pesar de todo, nunca se me ocurrirá poner una canción bajada de Internet en un espectáculo público.

5º Las inspecciones a las que se refiere Neither son 100% reales. Estas las hacen incluso en locales pequeños. La prueba la tienes en lo que pasó hace algunos meses. La SGAE quiso cerrar el local que tenía el grupo de ilusionistas sevillanos porque un niño de 12 años estaba utilizando una canción de fondo cuando hacía su rutina...

6º Tengo todas las canciones de David Copperfield para mi disfrute personal. No solamente las canciones que están por Internet, sino todas las que utilizó desde que empezó su carrera mágica. Es más, gracias a amigos que tengo dentro de su equipo he conseguido algunas canciones fueron compuestas por James Grote exclusivamente para él. Así que, yo soy el primero que tiene todas las canciones de David...

Por tanto, tú me dirás...

Sed felices!!!

Un saludo.   :Wink:  

PD: La canción a la que hiciste referencia no la usó nunca en ningún show. Sólo aparece en uno de los montajes de "15 years of Magic".

----------


## Neither

Mago_JuanPicha, no vayas tan de prepotente... 
Las cosas claras, no soy juez, me dedico profesionalmente a la musica y no escribo por escribir.
No estoy dando lardeos de nada ni hablar por hablar, pero es lo minimo que debería de saber un mago, actor, editor, lo que sea, siempre que use material ageno a él!!!
Yo, he avisado , hacer lo que os salga de la punta del ****... 
cualquier espectaculo, de cualquier nivel, se expone a una serie de normas y derechos, en este caso, (por ejemplo) yo me entero que mañana vas ha hacer unas magias, donde te han contratado (osease que se entiende que vas a ganar dinero por tu actuación) y mismamente por envidia, egoismo o por que me de la gana (y hablo, porque es lo que está jodiendolo todo...) te mando una inspección y se te cae el pelo...
Y como veo que eres de argentina, no hables muy alto, mas bien cierra un poco mas la boquita, porque las leyes americanas están mucho, pero mucho mas vigiladas y fuertes que aqui...
Que por eso, se están replanteando las leyes del copyright, ya que, se están aplicando las leyes procedentes de america...
Ojo, amigo JuanPicha, leetelo bien, porque sin ánimo de fastidiar, por lo que veo se te puede caer el pelo... :roll: 

Hacer lo que querais, cada cual es responsable de sus actos en público!!!
(en la intimidad que cada uno haga lo que le venga en gana...  :| )

----------


## KlinKlan

¿porqué siempre levantan tantas ampollas estos temas? ¿y porqué siempre la gente habla sin saber con tanta alegria? Retomando el hilo, que de eso se trata, una vez sabido los efectos, me gustaría que me dijeras que tipo de música te gusta, porque la cuestión es encontrar algo adecuado y con lo que tú te sientas cómodo, es decir que te guste, y de esa forma comuniques mejor el efecto.

----------


## elfriki

lo que pasa que muchas veces la musica que te gusta no es adecuada para un espectaculo.

----------


## Neither

Y cuanto dura la rutina, porque no hay nada mas horroroso que acabar un acto y bajar la música...  :-( 
Importantisimo el timing!!! que lo movimientos vayan con la musica, al tiempo, los gestos, los movimietos... segun sea el acto, la musica se elige facil, claro, que para hacer un buen acto, lo mejor es, primero escoger una seria de musicas, y despues asignarles los efectos...siempre y cuando, el acto sea solo con musica, si va hay locución, dialogo... la musica ya no está en primer plano, ya que se escucha como fondo, pero tiene que ser la mas acertada...
No me imagino la rutina de cuerdas de Tabary con una cancion de Iron Maiden,  :roll: !!!

Saludos  8-)

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Solo voy a decir una cosa '' NO HABLEN AL PEDO '', como ya acaban de confirmar, el tema CRAZY del solista SEAL es una canción que copperfield no ha utilizado nunca en un show, así que el tema de originalidad ya saben donde puede ir, lo utilizó y gracias david por avisar en su dvd de 15 años de magia, sólo como un montaje, así que no hablen de más. Con respecto al tema del copyright pues cada uno que haga lo que quiera, yo  no hago shows, para mí es hobby y amo la magia, la música con respecto a ésto ni me interesa. Saludos !!!!

----------


## Neither

Pues amigo, si no te interesa, porque aconsejas!!!
Y si mal no recuerdo, el tema de Crazy y Killer, si los utiliza para sus shows... 
Y nadie habla al PEDO, a no ser que te des como tal :Confused: 
Tu has creado la polémica, y el que ha contradecido las opiniones, de una manera equivocada, se te ha advertido, y parece que has recapacitado... eso es bueno, sino reflexionamos nuestros propios "calentones" mal nos irá en la vida diaria (el nocturna no hablo...jejejej   :Lol:  )
Y no menosprecies la musica en la magia, porque no se si fue el mismo Copperfield el que dijo que la musica era el 50% de la actuación!!!

JuanPincha, me tienes para lo que quieras siempre que necesites buena musica para magia....

Mucha magia   :twisted:

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Jaja yo hago cartomagia, así que la música da exactamente lo mismo, será el 50% para la magia que hace Copperfield, yo solamente lo que hice fue recomendar un tema que me gusta mucho y que quedaría muy bien para lo que pidió rogelio, los que salieron como locos hablando de la originalidad y los copyright fueron ustedes jeje. Saludos !!!!

----------


## davidmagic

> Jaja yo hago cartomagia, así que la música da exactamente lo mismo, será el 50% para la magia que hace Copperfield, yo solamente lo que hice fue recomendar un tema que me gusta mucho y que quedaría muy bien para lo que pidió rogelio, los que salieron como locos hablando de la originalidad y los copyright fueron ustedes jeje. Saludos !!!!


Amigo, yo ya paso de polémicas y de malos rollos. Neither y yo estamos diciendo desde el principio de nuestras intervenciones que es lo mejor y lo correcto para vuestros espectáculos y para la Magia. 

Lo que no consiento bajo ningún concepto es que se mal interpreten las cosas y que se hable por hablar. Eso de: _"...Jaja yo hago cartomagia, así que la música da exactamente lo mismo, será el 50% para la magia que hace Copperfield..."_ no me ha gustado nada de nada. Con esto me das a entender que ni tienes cultura mágica, ni eres mago y que tampoco pretendes serlo. Con estas palabras eres, para mí, un chico que ha aprendido a hacer la cuenta Emsley, cuatro juegos y poco más... (no digo que lo seas, simplemente es lo que acabas de transmitir con tu mensaje).

¿Sabes quién es mi mago favorito haciendo grandes ilusiones? Pues es, ni más ni menos que David Copperfield.

¿Sabes quién es mi cartomago favorito? David Copperfield también. De hecho, si sigues su trayectoria y su carrera te darás cuenta de que David ha hecho más números de cerca que de escena. 

¿Qué quiero decir con todo esto? Pues muy fácil. Cuando David dice esto de la música es por algo. La música es capaz de transmitir un sentimiento que el Arte de la Magia no posee. David lo que hace es unir ambas cosas para crear sus ilusiones. La música es tan importante en las grandes ilusiones como en la cartomagia (o incluso más...). Su rutina de los ases de McDonalds no transmite lo mismo sin la música. De hecho, desde que David la popularizó, todo el mundo la hace con música... Así con todo. Eso de llegar y decir 'coge una carta' está un poco desfasado, anticuado, obsoleto.

Es por esto por lo que no me gustó tu comentario. Si haces cartomagia no te tiene que dar lo mismo, ya que el 50% de tu Magia también puede ser la música en el resultado final de la rutina. Además, si quieres llegar a ser mago, en algún momento de tu vida tendrás que utilizar música. Si no lo haces es mala señal, pues significa que eres un mero 'hacedor de trucos'. ¿Eres de los que piensa que Juan Tamariz está donde está ahora por cambiar durante toda su vida el 2 de picas por la reina de corazones? No, hombre, no. Tamariz, al igual que Copperfield y muchos otros, es un mago de los pies a la cabeza. Esto significa que también le ha tocado hacer grandes ilusiones: desde la metamorfosis entre dos niños hasta ha bailado con el bastón bailarín en el escenario. Y, que yo sepa, todos estos números incluyen música... Allí, en Argentina, teneis a René Lavand. Él no baila, pero sí que utiliza música en su espectáculo. El Arte de la Magia es así...

De todos modos, tranquilo, todos cometemos errores o a veces creemos que sabemos de algo cuando, en realidad, no teniamos ni idea. Por eso, te recomiendo que a la hora de hablar sepas lo que estás diciendo y tengas tus argumentos. No lo digo de mal rollo, creéme. Es más, me parece que he visto alguna vez algún video tuyo por internet y reconozco que manipulas muy bien y tienes buena técnica. Por eso te digo esto como compañero mago, por tu bien. Sería una pena perder el talento de alguien que ama la Magia (o eso has dicho...), aunque sólo sea un hobby.

Cuídate y que tengas muchos éxitos!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

No quiero discutir, no tengo ganas de entrar en polémicas además, pero con solo decirte que René Lavand nunca uso música en sus juegos te digo todo y si Copperfield es tu mago favorito, pues te felicito, cada uno tiene  sus gustos, para mi Copperfield no es mi favorito  pero es obvio que él necesita mucho la música, no me lo imagino a Copperfield sin nada de música, quedaría muy feo, pero es su forma de hacer magia, sin música sería feo, pero en cartomagia, para qué necesitás música si solamente hablás, miralo a René Lavand ¿usa música? Juan Tamariz usa música en sus juegos con cartas? además no quiero gastar dinero para pagar los derechos jaja.

----------


## davidmagic

> No quiero discutir, no tengo ganas de entrar en polémicas además, pero con solo decirte que René Lavand nunca uso música en sus juegos te digo todo y si Copperfield es tu mago favorito, pues te felicito, cada uno tiene  sus gustos, para mi Copperfield no es mi favorito  pero es obvio que él necesita mucho la música, no me lo imagino a Copperfield sin nada de música, quedaría muy feo, pero es su forma de hacer magia, sin música sería feo, pero en cartomagia, para qué necesitás música si solamente hablás, miralo a René Lavand ¿usa música? Juan Tamariz usa música en sus juegos con cartas? además no quiero gastar dinero para pagar los derechos jaja.


Perdóname, ahora si que estoy flipando...  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

¿Dices que René nunca ha usado música en sus juegos? ¿Y que Tamariz tampoco? De verdad, no sé si reir o llorar...   :Lol:   :Lol:  ¿Cuánto tiempo llevas en el mundo de la magia, amigo? Si te digo que Tamariz se marcaba unos pasodobles muy chulos al ritmo de 'El gato Montés' en su rutina del bastón bailarín no te lo crees, ¿verdad?

No sé si tienes contacto directo con Juan o con René (presupongo que no), pero si lo tienes pregúntales esto que te comento, por favor.

Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Vos lees bien o qué? te estoy diciendo en los juegos con CARTAS, CARTAS !!!!!! y me venis con los del bastón :Confused: ?? yo no se si escribo en chino, en coreano o en qué hablo :Confused: ? RENÉ LAVAND NO USA MÚSICA EN SUS JUEGOS CON CARTAS, de Tamariz no hablo mucho pero por todo lo que vi, que vi bastante no he  visto música en sus juegos con CARTAS, CARTAS !!!! Por dios, no se que leen.

----------


## davidmagic

> Vos lees bien o qué? te estoy diciendo en los juegos con CARTAS, CARTAS !!!!!! y me venis con los del bastón?? yo no se si escribo en chino, en coreano o en qué hablo? RENÉ LAVAND NO USA MÚSICA EN SUS JUEGOS CON CARTAS, de Tamariz no hablo mucho pero por todo lo que vi, que vi bastante no he  visto música en sus juegos con CARTAS, CARTAS !!!! Por dios, no se que leen.


Amigo, por supuesto que algunos juegos con cartas si que los han hecho con música, los dos. Lo del bastón era un mero comentario pues agracioso ver a Juan hacer el número del bastón... jajaj

Aquí dejo la conversación pues parece que no se puede hablar contigo. Por tu tono pareces que estás enfadado, además, parece que tampoco tienes educación (por lo menos con los post que van dirigidos a Neither y a mí). Intentamos que entres en razón de la mejor manera pero no lo quieres hacer. Allá tú. sigo manteniendo lo dicho. Si tienes la oportunidad de hablar con Juan o con René pregúntales eso que te dije (cartomagia incluida). Ojalá tengas muchos éxitos (aunque me cuesta creerlo por tu forma de ver el Arte...  :roll:  ). 

Fin del tema por mi parte.

Cuídate.  :Wink:

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Hacés muy bien, acá termina ésta discusión y es mejor que dejes de escribir porque no sabés nada sobre mi así que no puedes opinar sobre mi educación, lo que yo te digo es que soy una persona muy bien educada, nose qué parecerá a través de internet, pero mi educación gracias a mis padres es muy buena y no es que no quiera entrar en razón, es que cada uno tiene su opinión o a caso por que lo digas vos tiene que ser así? no, entonces como ésto no va a ningún camino  yo tambien termino aquí nomás. Saludos !!!!!

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

AAAAAAHHHHHH Me olvidaba, última pregunta en éste post al menos de mi parte ¿ en qué juego utiliza música René Lavand? ESPERO QUE PUEDAS RESPONDERME.  SALUDOS !!!!!

----------


## Neither

Rene Lavand, en todos sus shows que hace, utiliza musica en TODOS SUS EFECTOS, tanto en Historia de Jugadores como el No se puede hacer mas lento, es mas, si conoces bien sus juegos, utiliza varios artes en la magia, el drama, la posesía, el misterio, y en TODOS utiliza música de fondo, quedaría muy pobre, y es mas... se basa mucho en los tiempos de la música para que sus efectos sean impactántes... utiliza mucho la bso de el padrino, musica clásica (mayormente), donde en sus crecendos yega al climax del efecto... una verdadera pasada, yo no me lo imaginaría sin musica!!!
Y creo recordar que Tamariz utiliza la canción The entertaiment, en muchos de sus juegos, estoy hablando de música de fondo, pero que abusa de ella cuando llegan los climax...
Un efecto, de solo palabra, sin un fondo musical, sin una ambientación, los efectos son alucinantes, pero cuando todo se junta, y se utiliza la sensibilidad emocional de la música con la incertidubre, el impácto magico de la magia, eso si que es magia, magia y magia... 
Que me digan de un solo _mago_, que no se ha emocionado viendo a Lavand, haciendo el juegos como "buscando la perfección" donde abusa de ese timing musical... también decir, que lo he visto sin música y la verdad que aombra, pero no emociona.

Si no hubiese distintas formas de pensar, no habría un caché, ya que todos haríamos lo mismo, de ahí, una persona triunfa o no!!!
Lo bueno, lo laborioso, lo que está bien trabajado se aprecia y no se olvida facilmente, lo normalito, lo común, lo del montón, es mas de lo mismo...

Yo vuelvo ha decir, que haya cada cual, que cada perro se lama su pijo... 8-)

----------


## magomago

Bueno como veo que la polemica esta servida y ya me estoy haciendo mayor y no quiero entrar en polemicas , solo una corroboracion.
Hace 4 meses que vi en directo a Rene Lavand y solo decir que si que usa musica, en casi todos sus juegos .Suele acompañar su increible voz , entonacion y fuerza dramatica con musica de acompañamiento , para en ocasiones callarse dejando que la belleza de la musica embelese e hipnotice al espectador.
Una conjuncion de magia , musica , historias , poesia perfecta para mi gusto.
Y ademas se hizo una foto conmigo y me hice caquita de la emocion (Uno de mis magos favoritos que no conocia en persona , solo me falta conocer a uno.... :D )

----------


## Neither

Vamos... un poqco mas de lo que ya dije... :roll: 

Muchas magias!!!  :twisted:

----------


## Neither

JuanPincha, que pasa, ahora no dices na!!!  :roll:

----------


## davidmagic

> AAAAAAHHHHHH Me olvidaba, última pregunta en éste post al menos de mi parte ¿ en qué juego utiliza música René Lavand? ESPERO QUE PUEDAS RESPONDERME.  SALUDOS !!!!!


Dije que no iba a participar más en este hilo, pero por educación voy a hacer una excepción. Aunque creo que mis compañeros te han contestado perfectamente a lo que preguntabas... La respuesta de Neither no podía ser más clara. Gracias!!!

Por otra parte, tengo que decirte, Mago_JuanPincha, que no tiene que ser todo lo que yo diga, sino es todo lo que es, lo que es verídico. ¿No te das cuenta que son ya muchos años metido en el mismo Arte? Cuando hablo o digo algo es porque sé lo que digo. No escribo por escribir...

Un saludo.

----------


## Neither

davidmagic... creo que ya habrá recapacitado y se habrá dado cuenta de su calentón emocional y su ignorancia en el tema!!!

Pronto abrire un post con una serie de consejos musicales para que la gente no vaya siempre a lo mismo...

Saludos  :twisted:

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

> JuanPincha, que pasa, ahora no dices na!!!  :roll:


Dije que no participaba más del tema, yo a René nunca lo vi con música, pero aclaré que no participaba más de éste post, volví a escribir para que no pienses que me cayo por no tener fundamentos o algo de eso, solamente no participo más de éste post. Saludos !!!!!

----------


## STANDmj

Hola, yo quería comentar volviendo al hilo original de este tema, que en el nuevo disco de Prince (3121) hay una canción que se llama "*Lolita*"... No sé si la habéis escuchado, pero a mí me parecería genial para hacer algún efecto en el escenario... Primero presentas algo... luego lo vuelves a mostrar más en detalle, o primero tomas algo con una mano y luego con las dos o así...  Y luego, cuando llega el estribillo (_"Lolita, U're sweeter but U'll never make a cheater out of me"_), en ese momento realizas el efecto... La mujer ZigZag o algo así   :Lol:  

¿Alguno de vosotros la ha oído? ¿Qué os parece?

Saludos   :Wink:

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Según Neither y david vas preso !!! perdón, pero tenía que escribirlo juass.

----------


## Neither

riete, riete, tu tomatelo a cachondeo   :Wink:  , ya diremos nosotros, JUAS!!!

No es por menosprecierte pero tu mismo estas dando una imagen de ser un poco tontito, anda, deja de ser tan ignorante y leete algunas noticias de actualidad y piensa antes de hablar, joder...

http://www.filmica.com/david_bravo/archivos/003452.html

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Neither, tu lo dijiste, parezco tontito, pero no lo soy, ustedes se toman todo muy enserio, vale hacer algunos chistes de vez en cuando, parece que el foro está bajo un régimen militar.....

----------


## Neither

Y que conste que nadie ha sido detenido de todos estos titulares pero si de los que no se hacen eco para no revolucionar la propiedad de derechos intelectual, menudo escándalo sería... peor que marbella!!!! :roll:

----------


## Neither

No es un régimen militar, te estamos ayudando o no te das cuen!!!
Es mas, te he ofrecido mis conocimietos musicales, y tu mismo, has dicho que la musica te es indiferente, cuando en la magia toma un papel importante... quieras o no hacer uso de ella, está claro!!!

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Yo uso música para la magia, sino mirá mis videos en la sección de videos, lo que yo dije es que para la cartomagia no es 100% fundamental, ustedes entienden cosas raras, tal vez mi idioma sea diferentes al que ustedes utilizan y por eso no me interpretan bien, el problema que ustedes entran muy rápido en calor y hasta  a veces me tientan a hacerlos calentar, tienen que relajarse chicos, es un foro !!!!

----------


## davidmagic

> Según Neither y david vas preso !!! perdón, pero tenía que escribirlo juass.


Nunca hemos dicho eso... juas juas juas   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

En cuanto a 'lolita' de Prince tengo que decir que es una de las mejores canciones de este disco. Es un poco casualidad ya que hace unos días una amiga me dejó este disco, que no había escuchado. Tiene un ritmo que me recuerda a alguna canción de Michael Jackson. STANDmj, no veo porque no utilizar esta canción si se adapta al número y a la personalidad del artista. Así que, sí que se podría crear una buena atmósfera mágica con esta canción... Y, tranquilo, que si haces las cosas como es debido no vas a ningún sitio... jajaja   :Lol:  

Un saludo.

PD: La canción 'Love' también es muy bonita... 8) 

PD:

----------


## Neither

Tio, yo no me caliento, intento ayudar, es mas, que interés tengo yo en que uses música en tus actuaiones, pero lo que no me gustaría es que te llevaran, o te multaran por algo que veo que estas desinformado... Yo te lo digo y si no lo quieres entender pues hayá cada cual...!!!
Yo, ayudaré en todo lo que pueda no solo a personas como tu, sino a todo  aquel que necesite de algo que no sabe y puedo ayudarle... mientras pueda, claro!!!

Y lo que tampoco es del todo correcto es hacer bromas cuando ves que está el foro calentito, lo único que se consigue es rabiar mas es el ambiente... Somo humanos y todos nos equivocamos, y entre magos, ya que somos tirando a poco (contando a los medio magos como yo) sería delito llevarnos mal entre nosotros!!!

Ánimo y mucha magia...  8-)

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Yo no hago shows neither, por ende no utilizo música. Finalizando la discusión les quiero pedir disculpas a Neither y a david si es que los hice enojar, se que la música es algo fundamental en la magia, no tanto para la cartomagia obviamente, para las grandes ilusiones como hace Copperfield es fundamental, pero bueno, como veo que se alteran rápido a veces me tientan a decirles algo jaja, en fin, les pido disculpas, espero puedan aceptarlas. Saludos !!!!

----------


## Neither

Al final sigues en tus 13, que no se altera nadie... que se habla por conocimiento no por crear bronca... que la múscica es importante para la cartomagia como para la grandes ilusiones como dices, sino... poruque la musica de tus videos!!! Pues imaginate una magias entrea amiguetes y les presentas los efectos super currados, con tu técnica, tu conocimiento y la super presentación con tus musiquitas, pues eso es lo que mola tio... y no te digo nada si pones una cancion que le guste al personal y luego te tiras el pegote que es el tema por y para la actuación magica... jejeje... alucinan, evidentemente que tiene que estar super currao!!!  :Wink:

----------


## davidmagic

> Al final sigues en tus 13, que no se altera nadie... que se habla por conocimiento no por crear bronca... que la múscica es importante para la cartomagia como para la grandes ilusiones como dices, sino... poruque la musica de tus videos!!! Pues imaginate una magias entrea amiguetes y les presentas los efectos super currados, con tu técnica, tu conocimiento y la super presentación con tus musiquitas, pues eso es lo que mola tio... y no te digo nada si pones una cancion que le guste al personal y luego te tiras el pegote que es el tema por y para la actuación magica... jejeje... alucinan, evidentemente que tiene que estar super currao!!!


Lo ha dicho perfectamente Neither. Aquí nadie se mosquea, sino que los que tenemos un poquito de experiencia aconsejamos para los muchos que se inician en este bello Arte. Una de las cosas que más detesto es que se hable sin saber lo que se dice. Así que, por favor, para la próxima vez seamos serios y consecuentes con lo que decimos...

Sed felices!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Ya que tienen tanta experiencia pueden subir algunos videos de ustedes, así vemos la experiencia de cada uno ¿qué les parece? SALUDOS !!!!!

----------


## davidmagic

> Ya que tienen tanta experiencia pueden subir algunos videos de ustedes, así vemos la experiencia de cada uno ¿qué les parece? SALUDOS !!!!!


Mago_JuanPincha, no te cansas ¿eh? jajajaja  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Cuando dices que subamos vídeos te referirás a videos de Magia, ¿verdad? Pues bien, ¿quién ha dicho que seamos los mejores haciendo tal cosa? Me parece que lees entre líneas y eso no está nada bien... :? 

¿Qué vídeo quieres que suba yo? ¿Alguno de teoría o historia de la Magia? ¿Quieres que Neither suba un vídeo que explique un método de composición y selección musical? Me pareces que te estás confundiendo...

Un experto en una materia no tiene por qué practiarla. Reconozco que sí conozco todas las ramas de la Magia y puedo saber bastante de ellas, pero ¿he dicho en algún momento que las practique? (Esto no quiere decir que no dedique tiempo a ellas y a su estudio, ya que hago espectáculos para otros). Para que lo entiendas mejor y dejes de escribir chorradas; estarás de acuerdo conmigo que, por ejemplo, Don Wayne es uno de los genios de la Magia actual, ¿sí o sí?Pero, ¿cuántas veces le has visto actuando? ¿Cuántas veces  has visto un vídeo suyo? Sin embargo, es una de las pocas personas en este mundo que conoce todas y cada una de las ramas de nuestro Arte a la perfección. Además, es el creador de las mejores ilusiones de los últimos tiempos. Es innegable que, aunque no sea ilusionista de cara al público, es un artista de los pies a la cabeza.

Un asesor mágico no es un ilusionista. La diferencia que existe entre ambos es que uno actúa en público y el otro crea espectáculos. El 'asesor' (por llamarlo de alguna forma) no tiene vídeos que colgar en la red. De todos modos, si quieres saber para quien colaboro, hablamos del tema en privado...

Así que, este último post sobraba. Y, anda, deja de darle vueltas al asunto...

Un abrazo.  :Wink:  

PD: Me caes simpático... jejeje (sé que yo no a ti, pero que le vamos a hacer)

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Jajaja no tengo problemas con vos david, no tengo problemas con nadie. Lo que pasa que me dan el pie para que les diga algo y no me puedo contener jeje. Bueno, un saludo !!!!

----------


## Neither

JuanPincha, dejalo ya... no te damos pies a nada, reconoce tu error y piensalo, porque me parece que tienes remordimientos tu mismo...
Yo si quieres subo un video explicando en que se basa una buena ambientación musical, principios de contrapunto, canto coral, o una foto del estudio donde trabajo si no te crees lo que te digo, ya no sé, por decir algo... :roll:

Como bien ha dicho davidmagic, no leas entre lineas, leetelo y acoplatelo como quieras...

Aunque, para que meter mas cizaña... te repito, haz lo que quieras, tu mismo, y en este caso el que se ha calentado rapidito has si tu, porque :Confused: ?  :roll: 

Amigo, davidmagic, no le des mas vueltas... no merece la pena, llevamos casi 5 paginas y esto es inútil, pero segurísimo que la gente que este siguiendo el post, se dará cuanta de lo que estamos diciendo, y es mas, no hablamos con palabras de novatos, amateurs.... sino como profesionales, que es lo importante, es como el que va a comprar un disco con 14 temas y quiere que el cd tenga 10, osease, ilógico total... no sabía que había gente tan rancia a escuchar consejos "buenos", porque si fuesen malos   :Wink:  !!!

Que le vamos ha hacer, asi es la vida...

Saludos  8-)

----------


## KlinKlan

¿la discusión exactamente cúal es? creo que hay mucha prepotencia en algunos de vosotros, solucionar eso me parece mucho más importante que el tema de vuestra discusión. 
Perdonadme esta pequeña reflexión, no llevo mucho aquí pero he llegado a la conclusión de que en este foro no debo hablar de otra cosa que no sea magia, si quieres estar tranquilo, porque siempre aparecen "super-expertos" con actitud de ataque frontal contra ellos, echándose tierra a ellos mismos con sus palabras, y sin capacidad de reconocer sus propios errores y desconocimiento. Y esto no pasa en otros foros, algo hay peculiar entre los aficionados a la magia que lleva a estas actitudes.

----------


## Neither

AMEN

----------


## davidmagic

> Amigo, davidmagic, no le des mas vueltas... no merece la pena, llevamos casi 5 paginas y esto es inútil, pero segurísimo que la gente que este siguiendo el post, se dará cuanta de lo que estamos diciendo, y es mas, no hablamos con palabras de novatos, amateurs.... sino como profesionales, que es lo importante, es como el que va a comprar un disco con 14 temas y quiere que el cd tenga 10, osease, ilógico total... no sabía que había gente tan rancia a escuchar consejos "buenos", porque si fuesen malos   !!!
> 
> Que le vamos ha hacer, asi es la vida...
> 
> Saludos  8-)





> ¿la discusión exactamente cúal es? creo que hay mucha prepotencia en algunos de vosotros, solucionar eso me parece mucho más importante que el tema de vuestra discusión. 
> Perdonadme esta pequeña reflexión, no llevo mucho aquí pero he llegado a la conclusión de que en este foro no debo hablar de otra cosa que no sea magia, si quieres estar tranquilo, porque siempre aparecen "super-expertos" con actitud de ataque frontal contra ellos, echándose tierra a ellos mismos con sus palabras, y sin capacidad de reconocer sus propios errores y desconocimiento. Y esto no pasa en otros foros, algo hay peculiar entre los aficionados a la magia que lleva a estas actitudes.


Cuánta razón llevais, compañeros!!!

Un abrazo.  :Wink:

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Mucha razon tienes KlinKlan, ésto es un foro de magia, no se la verdad por qué hablan de música, Neither si eres un experto en música pues ve a un foro de música y demuestra ahí tus habilidades, ésto es un foro de magia ¿ok? Saludos !!!!!

----------


## Neither

Jajajaja... no sabes ya lo que decir, pues claro que estoy en foros de musica, pero en este post se pregunta por musica para la actuación, y como entenderas no coy ha hablar del evangelio de Mateo!!!

Desde luego, esto ya es el colmo chaval!!!

----------


## Neither

Ahhh... y no pongo en duda tus conocimientos sobre magia, pero con tus formas de pensar, no esperes a que te pida consejo!!! 
Pocos amigos tendrás con tu forma de hablar con los demás... nadie ne echa de ningun sitio, y menos personas como tu...  8-)

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Tengo muchos amigos, así que no hables si no sabés ¿ok? Saludos !!!!

----------


## torrini

Para relajar, una pregunta, estoy preparando un número y ya tengo una musica elegida, pero... cómo puedo saber si ya la puedo utilizar, sin tener que pasar por la caja de la sgae? Las músicas son todas? (nacionales como internacionales). Quizás ya se ha contestado a ésto, pero como los post han ido como han ido, lo he podido pasar por alto, por eso pido vuestra ayuda y consejo.
Mucha Magia... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## elfriki

creo que ya puedes utilizarla pero espera a que los otros respondan porque yo no estoy muy seguro.

----------


## Karl83

Bueno, no iba a opinar pero...no puedo con mi genio. Con respecto a la Argentina también se hace alguna que otra inspección en cumpleaños de 15, casamientos, algún que otro show, las hace SADAIC que es la sociedad que nuclea a los compositores de música, sociedad que dicen que estafa más a sus músicos que un pibe que se baja temas por internet, los músicos no están mal por lo que se baje de internet sino por las discográficas que explotan (cuando pueden) y los gremios que no defienden más que sus propios bolsillos. Muchos músicos argentinos lo dicen y otros directamente se han apartado del halo de protección de los amigos de SADAIC, están también los que aprovechan y se llevan una tajada seguramente.
Con respecto a las inspecciones y a los encarcelamientos no me resulta extraño que se lleven a cabo, ya que es una constante que a gente que ha matado, violado, torturado y otras yerbas la dejen libre, y siempre se meta preso a un ladrón de gallinas ó en este caso a un bajador de música (delito que es para pena de muerte seguramente), yo como no bajo cosas de internet no sé que se siente ser un delincuente.


Saludos!

----------


## magomago

> Para relajar, una pregunta, estoy preparando un número y ya tengo una musica elegida, pero... cómo puedo saber si ya la puedo utilizar, sin tener que pasar por la caja de la sgae? Las músicas son todas? (nacionales como internacionales).


Hace poco tuve una conversacion sobre una persona que da espectaculos continuamente y esta muy enterada legalmente como va esto y me dejo completamente con la boca abierta.
A no ser que la musica que empleas sea libre de derechos , o que sus derechos hayan caducado , creo que son 70 o 80 años , vas a tener que pasar por caja.
Lo del animo de lucro es muy relativo torrini , porque si por ejemplo imaginate que haces un festival benefico , pero alguna marca X  patrocina el festival y lo usa como promocion , eso es animo de lucro y mas cosas que no recuerdo que me dejaron con la boca abierta,como que en bodas se introducian detectives para grabar canciones y hacer que pagaran a la SGAE por la orquesta .Asi que supongo que en comuniones o fiestas infantiles podra pasar lo mismo cuando actuamos como mago.
Asi que si se va a usar musica que tiene la SGAE registrada o pagas o te arriesgas a una denuncia que te deje magicamente con la cuenta a cero,pero tambien tienes musica que es libre de canones.

----------


## vsalberto

En este post:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ghlight=delito

Se habla un poco más sobre el tema si quieres, para no tener que repetirnos. Saludos.

----------


## Neither

El tema de los derechos creo que ya lo he dejado bien claro en todos los post que he intervenido contestando. 
Siempre que haya dinero por el medio, y se interprete, reproduzca o distribuya, algun trabajo registrado, tienes que chapar, vamos, pagar...
Pero no solo por la SGAE, (autores y editores), tambien por la asociacion de interpretes, actores... todo lo que sea arte, está registrado, y si quieres usarlo para tu bien proprio, hay que pagar... así son las cosas y así se las hemos contado....
Ahhh... y otro cosa importantísima, entre mas público escuche el tema, mas espectadores haya... mas se incrementan las cuotas.
En fin, al final, tienes que ser un Copperfield, para tener todo legalmente y poder ganar dinero!!!
Y también se habla del ánimo de lucro (que también comente) y os voy a comentar otros casos que seguro algunos no sabeis...  :Wink:  
Si tu mañana vas en el coche, te para una patrulla de la guardia civil, te pilla los cds piratas, cintas y demas copias, o descargas... tienes un plazo *creo* que de 24 horas para enseñar que posees los cds originales, en el caso de no tenerlos, pasaras generaciones pagando... el tema de los derechos es muy amplio, y no es para hacer cachondeos.
Espero que hagan pronto esa reforma, porque como te quieran joder, te joden por cualquier cosa... :? 

Saludos  8-)

----------


## KlinKlan

> Si tu mañana vas en el coche, te para una patrulla de la guardia civil, te pilla los cds piratas, cintas y demas copias, o descargas... tienes un plazo *creo* que de 24 horas para enseñar que posees los cds originales, en el caso de no tenerlos, pasaras generaciones pagando... el tema de los derechos es muy amplio, y no es para hacer cachondeos.
> Espero que hagan pronto esa reforma, porque como te quieran joder, te joden por cualquier cosa... :? 
> Saludos  8-)


Eso no es cierto jejeje, de todas formas me alegro de que hayas resaltado que lo "crees" porque es una leyenda urbana posiblemente extendida por amigos de la SGAE. Ese caso está amparado por el concepto de Copia Privada, del que ya se discutió en un hilo del que aún estoy esperando alguna disculpa..., tu puedes tener material del que no tienes el original mientras sea para tu uso particular (se denomina "uso doméstico") y no tengas beneficio alguno por ello.

Sobre la nueva reforma de la ley de propiedad intelectual, hace tan sólo unos dias que la SGAE se ha puesto manos a la obra para intentar frenarla. La reforma si sale adelante beneficia a los consumidores y afecta negativamente a los autores, aunque la SGAE siempre exagere y tire para su lado, en este caso tienen algo de razón y los autores salimos perjudicados.

----------


## Neither

Por lo menos espero que miren el tema del canon, porque estamos pagandolo por todos los sitios y se están haciendo de oro, haber si se soluciona pronto, y salimos beneficiados todos...   :Wink:

----------


## 0magope0

buenas:

saludos magomago, soy magope nos conocimos en barakaldo estabas en la habitacion con letang, espero q tu pollito siga sano y picoteando.. jeje

ahora voy a montar un espectaculo nuevo y lleva música, normalmente no la uso, tengo varios amigos pianistas y uno de ellos me está componiendo la música para los juegos. Creo q es una solución a este problema de la música otra es pagar los derechos y meterlos en el cache, es algo q se viene haciendo...

espero haber ayudado 

un sludte

pepe

----------

